# TSF Youtube Channel Idea



## Carpetfizz

Hello everyone,
Yesterday, I had an idea about starting a TechSupportForum Youtube Channel! My concept basically is a "Machinima" for tech help. What I mean is that only people who are part of a team will have access to post videos on the channel. This will give people a chance to visually learn how to fix problems, and the like. Essentially, a "video version" of the forum itself. Just like how articles are submitted only through the editors, there should be a separate group of people who will watch the video before allowing it to be posted. Things that people can make tutorials on(just a few suggestions):
1. General tech help-problem solving, troubleshooting, etc.
2. PC Gaming help- error solutions, speeding up framerate, etc.
3. Console Gaming help- common problems found in the PS3, Xbox 360, and Wii
4. Networking help- security, network setup, router/modem issues, etc.
5. Hardware help- general hardware repair and troubleshooting, choosing the right components for a build, how to build a computer, etc.
6. Mobile Devices- iOS, Android, Windows Phone 7, Blackberry, etc.
7. Design- tutorials, showcases, etc.
8. Programming- how-to's, common problems, etc.
These are only somethings that I thought of off the top of my head, and there are obviously many more possibilities. With audio and video technology, and the amazing interwebs, we can connect and help a lot more people. 
Tell me what you guys think of this idea, and maybe we can get something started!
Carpetfizz


----------



## -WOLF-

You're not the first to spawn this discussion. It's entirely viable.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Oh cool! Someone else had the same idea as me...
I think we should start this, there's no harm in it. We just need some more people, and official word.


----------



## joeten

Depends if people have the time to make videos


----------



## Andy R

Another option would be to use a system like this which integrates with our forum software and would allow us to post videos from our own YouTube channel and even use other videos we find already created on YouTube. We would need to customize the system and get rid of 80% of the bloated stuff they add to make it look nice and function simply but it's an option for this.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Andy's idea is really good, because we can find everything in one place. Also joeten, I'm sure people spending time on this forum will have some time to make videos as well. But you do pose a valid point since we don't want to end up with two or three videos a month.


----------



## brobarapas

I think that would be a great Idea,especially all the mod that give so much help,In person it would be great to see them at work,,,, I think this should be a sticky and get a poll going?


----------



## Carpetfizz

Yes please, a poll would be very helpful.


----------



## koala

Carpetfizz, how many videos will you be able to produce every week? Do you want to start the ball rolling by creating the first one?


----------



## SABL

I do have a Sony DSC-V1 that will record mpg (maybe other formats).....the other camera is a JVC PV54 (I think) compact VHS...:laugh:. I don't think anything I would tape would be of much interest (automotive and finish carpentry....stair systems and rails) and would have to be edited for language........ (maybe....:grin

We've heard the idea....let's see some video!!


----------



## joeten

I was not knocking the idea just pointing out there could be some time constraints for some and for others the preference could be to help in threads since the web has many videos


----------



## GZ

I would like to create some, but I have found it is hard to video and work at the same time...

Maybe I could get my kids to tape while I work next time they are around!


----------



## joeten

LOL maybe one of these camera tripod - Google Search
but seriously it can be a pain


----------



## SABL

I agree that vids can be useful tools.....with the proper editing you can cover a great deal of ground in short time. Some people can get a better grasp with visual instruction.....with a vid, the one seeking instruction can pause or replay until the concept is understood. 

Often, you can teach much faster by visual example than with written (or oral) instruction. I have trained many in my profession....when asked "how" I do not waste words, I say "watch". Training (or teaching) by example with an explanation for each step of the process will get the message across much faster.

Bring on the video tutorials.


----------



## GZ

joeten said:


> LOL maybe one of these camera tripod - Google Search
> but seriously it can be a pain


Got one... Still need to manipulate it occasionally! :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp

Not all has to be done with a camera... there is always fraps...


Synchronised posting!! :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

I would be interested in doing some for demos of how to use imaging/editing software (photoshop, premiere etc) using Camtasia for screen recording. I have done written ones but watching how it is done is better for those with a visual style of learning. I could also do ones for showing camera controls on a DSLR etc using my cameras.


----------



## Carpetfizz

I definitely agree that many people, also me, have time constraints. Personally I think I can make one video a week or two weeks. The more people we have the better, so that we can be sure to have once a week tutorials. Maybe volunteering for times on Google Calendar would be a good idea? Also, about the camera, unless you need to do a hardware video, there are many free screen capture software out there!


----------



## Carpetfizz

Hello everyone!
I set up the YouTube account for TSF! Please PM me for login credentials! Please note that I will only give these to people who are part of a group or community in TSF. After we get things started, more members will be given access to contribute videos through the consent of forum officials.


----------



## joeten

Look forward to seeing the new TSF teaching medium


----------



## SABL

Once the vids have been uploaded we need a link. Credentials are only needed for those who wish to contribute.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Hello everyone! I have put up the introductory video for the official Tech Support Forum Youtube channel!!! It's just an overview of what all of this is going to be about. Click here to view the channel. I wasn't sure if it was necessary to get it approved since it's quite simple. If you feel that I need to change or modify anything (or take the video down) please let me know.


----------



## Basementgeek

Looks nice, good job

BG


----------



## Carpetfizz

Thank You! Please remember to PM if you want to contribute to the channel, I will give you the login credentials.


----------



## -WOLF-

Carpetfizz said:


> Hello everyone! I have put up the introductory video for the official Tech Support Forum Youtube channel!!! It's just an overview of what all of this is going to be about. Click here to view the channel. I wasn't sure if it was necessary to get it approved since it's quite simple. If you feel that I need to change or modify anything (or take the video down) please let me know.


Is it official? I don't mean to be rude or a buzz-kill but IMHO it's not 'official' if an Admin hasn't green-lit the project.


----------



## Carpetfizz

That's true, but to people who see it, we need to sound professional. We do need an admin to give us the okay. Also, it takes two seconds to take down the video/channel if necessary.


----------



## -WOLF-

What would make it more professional is if we had a kind of format or at least an editing style that is followed. For example on a channel called Machinima, the beginning of every video their logo appears for about two seconds - this is what I'm talking about when I mean 'editing style'. The other way I'm talking about is that we have a certain person or people as 'hosts' that can introduce the other videos.


----------



## Carpetfizz

^^ Good idea, I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## joeten

Look nice and clean to me simple and to the point good job


----------



## brobarapas

Yes well done


----------



## Carpetfizz

Thank you, I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Redeye3323

Well, I think that we could expand it in the future if all goes well. Have separate channels for each team to post stuff.

Just like we have Articles now, a separate bit of the site could be TSF Videos which has bits for each team to post up tutorials.

Just wondering, is this exclusive to Staff members or can people like me (Enthusiasts) help out. I say that because whilst I was a team member (which shows I have the knowledge and enjoy Tech Support), I am now simply an on-and-off helper.


----------



## koala

Redeye, good to see you back, even as a non-team member. Keep posting. :smile:

If you'd like to contribute a video, contact Carpetfizz about login details. It's not official yet until we get admin approval, but it's moving in the right direction.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Yes, if you are a nonmember but you have a decent amount of posts, then you are more than welcome!


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Koala, thanks for the kind words 

And Carpetfizz, I commend you for starting this up. I hope the admins give the go-ahead because I know that the copyright on TSF means that you need their approval for anything with the TSF name (the Games Team had to get it ages back for a Steam Group).

I might make a video using FRAPs or something. I could even put up my old video I made on the Basics of Minecraft (its a bit old now but it would help people new to the game).


----------



## Redeye3323

Alright, I have made a tutorial on how to get your System Specs using PC Wizard.

I will upload it to the channel once I get the info, feel free to give feedback on it when I do so 

-Redeye

Edit# I am uploading it to my Youtube Channel as well so I will post that link here soon #

EDIT #2: You can view the actual video by going to the following link:

How to get your System Specs tutorial - YouTube


----------



## Carpetfizz

Great tutorial RedEye!


----------



## brobarapas

Great The ball is rolling now,,,


----------



## WereBo

An excellent tutorial Redeye







....

Do you think it worth adding a short 'extra' about the system temperatures icon i.e. CPU, GPU etc? A fair amount of hardware-related problems arise where the temps are needed, and the BIOS doesn't always show the graphic-card, as well as the hassle of having to reboot to get to the BIOS..


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey WereBo,

Did you watch the whole thing 

If not, near the end I mention about a "mini-tutorial" I intend on making about finding out your System Temps and whatnot using PC Wizard.

I'll probably make that sometimes this week or next.

Btw guys, the accent isn't too much is it? I tried to speak clear but I noticed when hearing it back that some words may be a bit confusing to other nationalities...

-Redeye


----------



## brobarapas

I am well use to the Norfolk/Norwich accent,keep up the good work


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Guys,

The official copy of it is up on the TSF Youtube Channel.

How to find out your System Specs using PC Wizard - YouTube

Its best watched in 720p 

-Daniel


----------



## Carpetfizz

Nice! Don't worry about your accent, you have a great "tutorial voice."


----------



## WereBo

Sorry Redeye, I must've missed that bit (busy answering the door-bell, phone etc.) - The accent seems just fine, easily understood and clear with just a slight Norfolk 'burr' on some words :wink:


----------



## Ninjaboi

Glad to see that TSF now has a Youtube channel. Hope to see some great contributors!


----------



## Carpetfizz

Well this certainly cooled down quickly...
I'm planning on making a new tutorial soon.


----------



## jcgriff2

Since I write so very little, I'm sure you all would love for me to make a few videos so you can hear me talk. 

You'll probably even get to hear a live "Paige Alert" !! :laugh:


----------



## brobarapas

jcgriff2 said:


> Since I write so very little, I'm sure you all would love for me to make a few videos so you can hear me talk.
> 
> You'll probably even get to hear a live "Paige Alert" !! :laugh:


Umhh 25.000 posts right so little,you must have square eyes,he!he!


----------



## joeten

Don't give up I 'am sure others will do some when thet have the time


----------



## JohnthePilot

Well done for the effort in setting this up Carperfizz.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Thanks John!


----------



## GZ

WereBo said:


> Sorry Redeye, I must've missed that bit (busy answering the door-bell, phone etc.) - The accent seems just fine, easily understood and clear with just a slight Norfolk 'burr' on some words :wink:


Sounds like Ali-G... :chgrin:

Good job Redeye!


----------



## Ooudestomp

:lol:


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey guys,

Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it :wave:

I will make another video in the future but at this very moment, I have this week to do about 5 assignments (and next week for a few of them) so I have been a bit to busy to do the promised follow-up.

I look forward to seeing some other tutorials get thrown up 
-Redeye


----------



## Basementgeek

Looks good, boy what an accent! I understood it though with no problem. You all in the UK talk funny 

BG


----------



## JohnthePilot

Basementgeek said:


> Looks good, boy what an accent! I understood it though with no problem. You all in the UK talk funny
> 
> BG


That's because we speak English and not the bastardised English called American. :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323

Basementgeek said:


> Looks good, boy what an accent! I understood it though with no problem. You all in the UK talk funny
> 
> BG


:laugh:

I suppose I forgot to say Guv'nor :grin:

Now, I am going to have some Tea & Crumpets ray:


----------



## joeten

You all in the USA talk funny too just think of all the accents from the differing states then start on the city's then small towns I think it is the same the world over


----------



## GZ

Let's face it... we all talk funny. :grin:


----------



## Basementgeek

I knew I would push some buttoms 

BG


----------



## joeten

No buttons pressed here just leveling the playing field before some takes the statement the wrong way


----------



## GZ

I have one of those off-the-wall accents... Growing up in the Poconos in an area with a large influx of New Yorkers and having a family from New Jersey... My accent got confused real quick...

Some people have asked me if I was from Boston... I don't hear it. lol


----------



## joeten

As a kid I lived in Essex in England for a spell when I came back to scotland they thought it was funny because I sounded english and the english found it funny as I sounded Scots after a year I sounded like both lol


----------



## WereBo

Sadly, after about 40 years away, I need at least 4 weeks up t' North to get my home-accent back, than ah'l be reet good at speking wi' mah Yorkshire tongue agin - Eeeh bah gum....


----------



## zuluclayman

I should do a video tutorial so you can all have a giggle at an Australian accent - could do it in full on Strine - I can be _Fraffly Well Spoken and Fraffly Suite_ when needed or I could show you how an entry into the StrineJamBeanChips of Talkin might sound :laugh:

When my ex was travelling in the UK she and a friend got jobs in a pub in London just on the basis of their accents - they worked in the bistro area of a pub and were constantly asked to go on the PA to announce dinners that were ready for pick up much to the amusement of the patrons who would attempt to mimick their accents when picking up their meals.


----------



## JohnthePilot

WereBo said:


> Sadly, after about 40 years away, I need at least 4 weeks up t' North to get my home-accent back, than ah'l be reet good at speking wi' mah Yorkshire tongue agin - Eeeh bah gum....


Any more cheek about Yorkshire accents, and I'll bray thee lugoiles fo' thee, sithee.


----------



## RockmasteR

You got a great voice for Video training, nice job


----------



## JohnthePilot

I must confess that I don't care what accent anyone has as long as they enunciate clearly. Having said that, let's have some video tutorials so that we can hear how you speak.


----------



## Ooudestomp

Or can we do ones without speaking :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot

We could get someone to Sign it, but then only the deaf would understand it. Perhaps all the articles should be signed for the deaf.


----------



## -WOLF-

I have a tutorial prepared for my clan if you guys want to get a feel for my voice. I didn't put too much work into it but it's a basis I suppose.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Go ahead and let's hear it then.


----------



## GZ

I am working on a couple of video ideas now, the problem is that I only have a point-and-shoot camera and it takes rough video. Any suggestions on an inexpensive video camera I can look into?


----------



## joeten

Some mentioned here Best budget camcorders - CNET Reviews it's a starting point


----------



## GZ

joeten said:


> Some mentioned here Best budget camcorders - CNET Reviews it's a starting point


Thanks Joe... My wife has a webcam with lights (she was using it for school) I am going to check with that, but I don't want to be tethered to my desktop or laptop for some things.

Hoping my son can help me next time he is down to visit. I should have him narrarate it! :grin:


----------



## joeten

More here Cameras and Camcorders it depends on price really


----------



## Ninjaboi

Are "Computer Programming" tutorial videos acceptable to create for the Youtube channel as far as anyone is concerned? If so, I think I'd be jolly doing some.


----------



## Carpetfizz

Yes Ninja Boi, any type of tutorials are definitely welcome!


----------



## brobarapas

Can you up load Videos that you think Might help the forum that another person made.Or does it actually have to be a video you made yourself?These videos are already on You tube ,I could d/l them and re- post them to TSF YouTube account?


----------



## SABL

Include me out....unless you want to know how to install stairs, handrails, and balustrades (or any phase of residential/commercial carpentry).

And I do have an accent.......at least that is what I was told on my last visit to Wisconsin......:lol:.


----------



## Redeye3323

brobarapas said:


> Can you up load Videos that you think Might help the forum that another person made.Or does it actually have to be a video you made yourself?These videos are already on You tube ,I could d/l them and re- post them to TSF YouTube account?


We'd like everything to be made by the author as that stops any copyright issues.

However, find any really good tech videos and we could perhaps favourite them. I'll discuss that with the other YouTube editor-in-cheif (Carpetfizz who is the founder of the channel).

Shameless plug but...

If anyone wants to be a TSF YouTube Editor (meaning you'd put videos on the Channel whenever you got the time to), send me and/or carpetfizz a PM 

-Redeye

P.S. Please note that the "editors" team isn't a site team but rather a way of knowing who is making/posting videos on the channel.


----------



## brobarapas

Redeye3323 said:


> We'd like everything to be made by the author as that stops any copyright issues.
> 
> However, find any really good tech videos and we could perhaps favourite them. I'll discuss that with the other YouTube editor-in-cheif (Carpetfizz who is the founder of the channel).
> 
> Shameless plug but...
> 
> If anyone wants to be a TSF YouTube Editor (meaning you'd put videos on the Channel whenever you got the time to), send me and/or carpetfizz a PM
> 
> -Redeye
> 
> P.S. Please note that the "editors" team isn't a site team but rather a way of knowing who is making/posting videos on the channel.


OK I wait for your response


----------



## Carpetfizz

Hey Redeye, I think it should be okay to favorite the videos, but in moderation. Our first priority should be to make our own videos.


----------



## JohnthePilot

If individual users are happy for their vids to be put on and they have the copyright then there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## brobarapas

OK here is part 1 of a video I think we should add to favorites..Have a browse and see what you guys think...Dont ask me were in UK the accent is from I haven't a clue ..

build computer part 1 core i7 gigabyte motherboard - YouTube


----------



## Carpetfizz

Yeah good video, we can put it up unless someone from our hardware team wants to make one of their own.


----------



## brobarapas

We see what the other guys think..I would like to see a TSF member build a computer from start to finish...


----------



## Redeye3323

I am thinking that we should probably hold off the favouriting videos for now.

I say that because videos like that will probably be made in the future...


----------



## JohnthePilot

brobarapas said:


> OK here is part 1 of a video I think we should add to favorites..Have a browse and see what you guys think...Dont ask me were in UK the accent is from I haven't a clue ..
> 
> build computer part 1 core i7 gigabyte motherboard - YouTube


It is a good video but I'm sure we have members with the capability of repeating this. The accent by the way is Lancashire.


----------



## Redeye3323

I'd like to see if we have any Geordies on the site, now there is an accent which other countries may struggle with a bit 

Also, we now have a few more people on board so new videos should come soon enough all.

Any qualms or if you want to contribute, just contact me or Carpetfizz. The joint Editors-in-Chief


----------



## GZ

Tell ya what... if you all want to donate the components for a build, I will do an awesome tutorial on it, I will even hire a voice actor to do the narration! :chgrin:


----------



## brobarapas

I think this thread is going no were,there has been 1 video put on you tube since it started...and to be fair I dont think many guys are going to make videos...Your probaly all saying well Brobarapas were is your video...I would not even know were to start making a video....But I certainly like to see them and learn from you guys, after all any Knowledge I have now in this computing world came from this site and all its great members...:biggrinje


----------



## GZ

Unfortunately, bro, things don't happen instantly. Redeye and Carpetfizz are doing what they can to get everything set up and rolling while recruiting people to make videos.

It will take some time, but once it get's rolling we shouuld be good.

Of course, any ideas on videos that should be made are definitely welcome.


----------



## Carpetfizz

brobarapas said:


> I think this thread is going no were,there has been 1 video put on you tube since it started...and to be fair I dont think many guys are going to make videos...Your probaly all saying well Brobarapas were is your video...I would not even know were to start making a video....But I certainly like to see them and learn from you guys, after all any Knowledge I have now in this computing world came from this site and all its great members...:biggrinje


gavinzach is right, Redeye and I are working to put a team together. Once everything is ready and to a professional standard, we will gain momentum and hopefully become the Machinina of the tech world! I know it sounds a bit far fetched at this point, but I trust the members to put in as much work as they are willing to contribute to make it a success.


----------



## Redeye3323

One of the main things we are working on at this time is an intro for our videos.

That is why to the public, not much is going on. But behind the scenes, we are getting Editors and doing other stuff like planning and trying to get it looking professional.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Well done. Keep it up.


----------



## joeten

Your doing fine guys I don't envy you the task my hat is off to you,Oh and as for accents try a glaswegian in full flow lol


----------



## Redeye3323

joeten said:


> Your doing fine guys I don't envy you the task my hat is off to you,Oh and as for accents try a glaswegian in full flow lol


Let's get Dr.Glas to do a video then, I bet he has a proper thick Scottish accent


----------



## GZ

The Doc's prices are a bit high for your budget, doncha think?


----------



## Carpetfizz

I've put up an unlisted video in the other YT discussion thread if you want to check it out.


----------



## Redeye3323

Carpetfizz said:


> I've put up an unlisted video in the other YT discussion thread if you want to check it out.


Thats for staff-only you realise...

It will however be released publically soon enough so keep watching this thread guys :biggrinje


----------



## Carpetfizz

Oh oops, I didn't realize xD


----------



## joeten

Redeye his accent would not be any different than mine he lives just across the city from me lol


----------



## GZ

joeten said:


> Redeye his accent would not be any different than mine he lives just across the city from me lol


Does the accent change with a healthy dose of Scots Whiskey?


----------



## joeten

Yup gets stonger eventually the only people who can understand are other Glaswegians


----------



## brobarapas

Aye and all the wains in the hoose


----------



## joeten

Of course they are Glaswegian too


----------



## Carpetfizz

Hey guys, can someone tell me how to download Zulu's intro from Vimeo? I remember he posted instructions on it somewhere but I can't find the thread it was on. Planning on releasing my video in a couple of days.


----------



## oscer1

try here http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f213/the-youtube-channel-info-thread-611105.html


----------



## Carpetfizz

Ah yes, thanks Oscer.


----------



## oscer1

your welcome


----------



## JohnthePilot

This thread is now closed. If you wish to continue discussing videos and video production please go to the TSF Youtube Channel Discussion Thread


----------

